
Offensive testing to make Dropbox (and the world) a safer place - ccnafr
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2018/11/offensive-testing-to-make-dropbox-and-the-world-a-safer-place/
======
ganeshkrishnan
Making the world a safer place? Did Gavin Belson write this article?

------
las3r
I also fail to see the actual results of the described post-intrusion pen-
test?

